# My other sister passed away last night



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

As many of you know I lost my one sister, Margaret in June. Another sister has been battling breast cancer. She has been severely handicapped all her life ( couldn't see, hear, talk, or walk) and has been in a nursing home since my Mom ( who was a nurse) died . 
I am grateful that God has called her home and rremoved all her afflictions and made her "whole". I have prayed and prayed she'd not suffer pain with this cancer. It is the rare form called Inflammatory Breast Cancer. A very aggressive type and not found on most mammagraphys. I CAN lead to a difficult time at the end and I prayed so hard she'd not have to endure that suffering. God answered my prayers. She had a good appetite to the end...showed no indication of being in distress. She was on a pain patch as a just in case since she was not able to verbalize her level of discomfort . 
The nurse called and said she was fine at 12 o'clock rounds...sleeping peacefully... at 1 o'clock rounds... she had already passed. She went on her new journey peacefully.
I am saddened of course... she is my sister.... but I honestly say I am grateful. Her life was a long time of being a 'prisoner' in a body that didn't allow much quality.
I am going to the funeral directors in a few hours... hoping we can have her funeral mass on Thursday... that will be her birthday!!! what a nce thing that would be... sending her off to a new revived life on that special day. I know margaret would have loved that idea.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers. rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Such sad news for you and your family :grouphug: I'm so sorry. 

It sounds like your sister's quality of life has been "zero" for a long time and now she is free. Such a mixed blessing.....

And your post sounds like you're at peace with this, that you loved your sister enough to let her go. It's a hard thing to do and I'm sure you will miss her so much. 

We're here.

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Wow--what a couple of months you've had. I am so sorry for your loss. That poor dear sister...I'm glad she is at peace now. I'm glad you held on to your faith through it all--that takes a very special person as it sounds like it was a long journey for her. You and your family will be in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Terry, I'm so sorry. Thankfully she didn't seem to suffer from the cancer too much at the end. I hope your sisters are now reunited and watching over you. :grouphug: :grouphug: This has been a very hard year for you, I hope it gets better.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss :grouphug: It is comforting to know there is a greater place waiting for us all  My prayers are with you rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't know what to say other than I am sending a hug to comfort you.

I'm so so sorry.

Marsha


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Terry -- you are so caring and concerned for others even through your own loss. Your prayers for no more suffering have been answered and your sister is now free and whole. Your attitude is amazing and it will continue to serve you well.

Blessings, dear lady.

[attachment=28542:angel_2.gif]


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I am so very sorry Terry for what you have been going through lately but as you said I too am grateful that she went peacefully without pain. I know to many people (including my husband) who have died from cancer and just don't understand why, with all the research money that has been poured into it, they haven't found a total cure for this horrible desease yet. My thoughts are with you and I think it is wonderful to have the funeral on the day you plan to. :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: It is both, a sad day and a happy day. Your sister is finally free of all pain. :grouphug: I wish my sister in law would go. When there is no quality of life left, the loving thing to do is letting them go.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you all.. I was just showering to get ready to go out and it hit me..today's date! Kathy died on the same date as my Mom did! It is an added 'sign' to that she is now is truly at peace.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Terry, I am sorry for your loss. I am glad, though, that she didn't suffer. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry for this loss. It's difficult when there's sadness for the loss of a loved one, but also relief for an end to a difficult life. Hugs to you.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! :bysmilie: I'm glad she is no longer suffering and is at peace with God. Hugs to you!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of both sisters.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I too am so sorry for your loss of both of your sisters. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. You're right, Kathy is now the angel she never got to be in this life.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so very sorry, Teri. I am grateful with you, that she passed so peacefully.

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Terry, I'm sorry to hear of your sister's death. Your attitude is very healthy and will make the next few days easier, I'm sure. 

You have had a heck of a time in the last year. I hope you a better year in 2008.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Teri, I'm just so haooy she didn't have to go through all the pain at the end. I know she now has a new body with no pain, there is no such word as handicap in heaven, she is experiencing God. I hate death, because it snatches those we love and leaves a huge hole in our hearts. Please take time to spoil yourself, you have had very hard year. God bless you.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so soeey for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Teri I too am so sorry for your loss. It has been a very hard year for you, but with your faith and unselfish attitude I fell God is going to give you strength like you never thought you had. My heart goes out to you, please know that you and your family are in our thoughts and prayers during this time. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!!! :grouphug:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

my sincere condolences. 
very good to hear though that you are feeling fine about the time and the way your sister has left earth to head to another place, where life will be more comfotable for her.
you are a very strong person, and you did so much for her, respect and a big hug for you.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Terry, my sympathies in your loss. I pray you will find healing and peace knowing your sister no longer has pain or distress. :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Terry I am so very sorry for your loss of your sister :grouphug: 
I wish you the peace and comfort of knowing she is no longer suffering, but has found peace and the joy of being whole with Our Lord rayer:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so very sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. It does sound like this was a way for peace at last. Bless your heart. My thoughts and prayers are with you. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh Terry, I'm so sorry :smcry: she is free of all the pain now :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Terry,
You're an amazing lady. My sincere condolences. Please give Naddie a kiss fro my 3 little Indians.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: My heart goes out to you during this time of sadness and grievance... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Terry,

What a year you have had. I pray you will only have good things in your life now. I'm glad your sister didn't suffer too much at end. May she rest in peace and be with God.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*So sad but what a blessing after all. God seems to know how to take care of the things that we need. I know you have those mixed feelings but your sister is "whole" now and living in peace. I hope you will find joy and comfort in knowing she is at rest.*


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

_I am sorry for your loss, you have been kind and worried about us here in California, even though you sister has been on your mind.

May she rest in peace - the poor woman .. she is in a better place now and out of her pain and misery.

My condolences to you and your family.

Lina_


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of your sisters passing. I thank God she went peacefully. I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: 

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

My heart goes out to you in this sad time for you. Our lives go on although we miss our love ones dearly. Your faith in God will get you through this and knowing that she is in a much better place makes it somewhat easier. Please know that you are in our prayers and keep your faith in God that He know what is best for all of us.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Again thank you all so very much!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Sorry for your loss. But I understand what you are saying about her being in a better place now. I've worked nursing homes and am sickened by the way we allow our people to suffer. :grouphug:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I am so sorry!! ((hugs))) :bysmilie:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss...... :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sister. :grouphug: I'm glad she went peacefully in her sleep.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

How VERY blessed your sister is now, to be able to know how much you love her and free of all the difficulties she had during her life time here. Also think of her joy to be with your Mom and other sister.

May God bless and keep you, ease your pain and help you recall wonderfuly memories.
Melanie


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am truly sorry for the loss you have suffered :grouphug: . I hope your remaining family maintains good health . Sarah


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I am so very sorry for your loss and want you to know that she IS at peace and happy with your mother and sister. They will watch over you always.
You are a very strong and caring person.
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My sympathies to you Terry on the loss of your sisters. That's got to be hard to lose two sisters so close together. Your sisters were blessed to have been loved by such a sweet person as you.


----------

